# Help Finding the right kennel



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey guys and gals,

I'm looking for a Chocolate Lab litter. (the old lady demands a chocolate) I'm looking for a male pup, one that is sure to be a waterfowl hunter and good companion in the house. I'm located in the Fargo area and willing to drive 10 hours if need be. Interested in taking one home during the winter months as I am an agronomist and will have plenty of time to be with the puppy. Would like to keep the price under $1200 but I know most times with dogs you get what you pay for.

Any info is greatly appreciated!
Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2014)

My MH Qualified All Age stud has quite a few litters right now and couple coming that I know of. He has sired some really nice pups with great reports from breeders, proffessional trainers, and owners. Two are being run in hunting tests by a 10 year old boy! Take a look at Berkley and his upcoming litters on our website. I would be more than happy to help you find a puppy and answer any questions. www.threeriversretrievers.com Let me know if I can help.


----------

